# Riverboat Works new Buzz partner.



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We are excited to be a new partner with Mountain Buzz. The question is, “What took us so long?” We have been doing this for 9 years. We are really thrilled to be a partner in this great river forum.

FREE SWAG: Next time you are in Salida, come in and tell us you saw this ad in the Mt. Buzz and you can have either a stainless water bottle or coffer mug.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ron! What took you so long? We are really enjoying our Dragonfly and custom fishing frame you built. Had an epic day on the Ark on Saturday! Cottonwood, Tincup, Badger, etc were all a blast, if not a little puckerable in between all the fishing! 

Jeff
Spade Hackle


----------



## mk (Nov 20, 2006)

Ron. I am loving the drybox and captains boxes I ordered from you. Amazing quality. Making my friends jealous. Thanks so much. No problem with UPS shipping directly to my house either. 
Matt


----------

